# Placement of Jackson-Pratt Drainage



## hart4518 (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can code seperately for this procedure?  I see that several people have posted this before, but there hasn't been any answers to the question.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Andrea


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 24, 2009)

I have always been told that you may not bill for the placement. Placing a drainage device in the operative field is included in the global package for any surgical procedure and not separately billable.  Anyone else?


----------



## hart4518 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Rebecca.  That is what I figured since I couldn't find anything.

Andrea


----------

